# Favorite Albums



## huBelial

Share your favorite classical albums here 

I just started listening to classical but currently my favorite album is:

José van Dam: Mozart Requiem


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent




----------



## World Violist

Ooh, that's hard... Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde, Reiner/CSO? Maybe Mahler's Second (or Sixth too), Leonard Bernstein/NYPO? It's hard, but almost all Mahler at the moment.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Always an interesting topic (although maybe the thread would be better located in the "Recorded Music & Publications" section).

In my capacity as quasi-unofficial archivist, I thought you might be interested in this thread. My own selections were entered here.

I don't think I would change much in this list. Perhaps I might find room for the Solti/Chicago _Die Meistersinger_.


----------



## SamGuss

While I like all my stuff (it is a short collection as I am a beginner), here is my list of absolute favorites (with links to actual CD's I have):

Dvorak Symphony No.9 & The Water Goblin conducted by Nikolaus Harnoncourt 
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=4019

Mozart: Requiem conducted by Herbert von Karajan
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=362

Mahler Symphony No. 5 conducted by Harold Farberman
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=67637

Bizet L'arlesienne & Carmen Suites (No. 1 & 2 on both) conducted by Alfred Walter
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...e_role1=1&comp_id=477&bcorder=15&label_id=197


----------



## SamGuss

This week's favorites:

Incredible! I never realized how much I like Beethoven's 5th.










Still a favorite, so stays on my list.










I can't believe I now label myself as a "Cello Concerto" fan... But well there it is.










Really starting to get into Mahler. Last week it was his 5th (still great!), and technically, I've only heard this through once... but yeah it's a quick favorite!










Stay tuned for next week's favorites - I am sure they will change or evolve again


----------



## Rmac58

Impossible to answer!
I always enjoy Beethoven's moonlight serenade.
Eric Satie's Gymnopedies, and Gnossiennes.
Does this make me a piano works lover only? Hardly, I also enjoy Carl Orff's Carmina Burana among others, too long a list, really.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Here's my "top-few":
Pictures at an Exhibition (Original Piano Version)/Horowitz
Schubert's "Trout" and "Death and the Maiden"/Amadeus Quartet
Mahler 2nd/Kaplan, LSO
Beethoven's Complete Sonatas/Goode
George Crumb's "Black Angels"/Kronos Quartet


----------



## huBelial

I change my mind, Tchaikovsky Nutcracker Suite is my favorite album ( :


----------



## Rondo

Not in any order...


----------



## huBelial

Salieri=Innocent said:


>


I really like this album, the movie was pretty awesome as well.


----------



## World Violist

I love Dvorak's Cello Concerto, it would easily be one of my favorite albums if I actually owned any great recordings of it other than Jacqueline du Pre's (which is completely overshadowed by Elgar's concerto ON THE SAME DISC in what must be considered for the title of The Greatest Cello Concerto Disc of All Time).

I'm getting hugely into Debussy's music (as several here know), and I have been listening to some of the orchestra music (Bernard Haitink) and will soon have access to the piano music (Claudio Arrau)... should be fun.


----------



## SamGuss

World Violist said:


> I love Dvorak's Cello Concerto, it would easily be one of my favorite albums if I actually owned any great recordings of it other than Jacqueline du Pre's (which is completely overshadowed by Elgar's concerto ON THE SAME DISC in what must be considered for the title of The Greatest Cello Concerto Disc of All Time).
> 
> I'm getting hugely into Debussy's music (as several here know), and I have been listening to some of the orchestra music (Bernard Haitink) and will soon have access to the piano music (Claudio Arrau)... should be fun.


If, I may be so bold, the following is an excellent recording of Dvorak's Cello Concerto and I say that as a fan of both Dvorak and of Cello Concerto's.










You can find it for sale at Arkiv:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=544

I found my copy at Barnes & Noble for a dollar more and bear in mind starting on May 2, they have a buy 2 get 1 free sale on classical CD's going on.


----------



## Isola

I have way too many favourites! To name a few:

Mahler 1, 2, 5 - Solti/CSO
Mahler 6 - Karaja/Berliner
Mahler 4 - Abbado/CSO
Glenn Gould's Bach concertos for keyboard (in fact all GG's Bach recordings)
Evgeny Kissin/James Levin - Schubert piano wooks for four hands (and many other recordings of Kissin especially his Chopin, Prokofiev and Rachmaninov)


----------



## World Violist

SamGuss said:


> If, I may be so bold, the following is an excellent recording of Dvorak's Cello Concerto and I say that as a fan of both Dvorak and of Cello Concerto's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find it for sale at Arkiv:
> 
> http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=544
> 
> I found my copy at Barnes & Noble for a dollar more and bear in mind starting on May 2, they have a buy 2 get 1 free sale on classical CD's going on.


Yes, I've looked at Slava's recording; he is unparalleled by any other cellist. I've also heard Mischa Maisky's recording (on a CD with Bloch's Schelomo), and that is AMAZING. I think I'll get Slava's, though. That said, another one that might be good is the recording by Gregor Piatigorsky, with Bruch's Kol Nidrei. That should be a very good one also... I don't have a picture on hand...


----------



## SamGuss

This week's favorites... I'll just add this one to last week's list:










Awesome stuff!


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Here's another one of mine (this is my favorite chamber music recording):


----------



## Badinerie

Horowitz in Moscow and an old Supraphon Cd of Honegger's second Symphony. are seemingly permanently adjacent to my cd player ( And no, the cd player isnt under the H section!)


----------



## SamGuss

This week's favorites:

In #1 this week: Mahler Symphony No. 2 conducted by Bernstein. Even my sweetheart was impressed and thats not done easily. Incredible music and sense of wonder.










#2 goes to: Dvorak Symphony No. 9 & 8 conducted by Karajan. What can I say, I absolutely love Symphony No. 9 (both this one and Harnoncourts version) and this one has the bonus of having Symphony No. 8 as well!










#3 and #4 were a toss up, so they tied for #3: Dvorak Cello Concerto w/Rostropovich and Karajan and the double CD by Du Pre.


















#5 this week is another tie: Beethoven Symphony No. 9 - Bernstein live in Berlin and Pablo Casals Beethoven Sonatas:


----------



## SamGuss

This week's favorites:

I have listened to this piece several times and the first half of Movement 3 really caught my attention last night and been listening to this a lot. Shostakovich Symphony No. 7 "Leningrad".










Next, this has some outstanding music on it: Sibelius Tone Poems and Incidental Music.










Ok, I thought Carlos Kleiber's version of Beethoven 5 was awesome (and still do) but Erich Kleiber's version and Beethoven's 3rd on this album is superb.










My sweetheart turned me onto this album and has been great listening:










Last but not least, it is true, I am becoming veyr much a Mahlerite (and being teased at home for it but in a good way), Mahler Symphony No. 5 as conducted by Bernstein.










Stay tuned for next time.


----------

